# Delisted.com.au



## asheam (9 February 2015)

Hi All

I have two parcels of shares, one of the shares is delisted and the other has been suspended from trading for numerous years. As such the shares are practically worthless.

I'm looking to crystallise the capital loss and I was just querying if anyone has actually used the delisted.com.au website to sell the worthless shares. Just not sure if it's a scam website or legit.

Cheers.


----------



## pixel (9 February 2015)

asheam said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have two parcels of shares, one of the shares is delisted and the other has been suspended from trading for numerous years. As such the shares are practically worthless.
> 
> ...




It's legit alright;

You transfer to them any of your shares you can't sell anymore. 
They'll charge you a handling fee, which usually exceeds the "non-value" by a few Dollars.
Then you can deduct the book value plus transfer costs from any Capital Gains.


----------



## Bill M (9 February 2015)

pixel said:


> It's legit alright;
> 
> You transfer to them any of your shares you can't sell anymore.
> They'll charge you a handling fee, which usually exceeds the "non-value" by a few Dollars.
> Then you can deduct the book value plus transfer costs from any Capital Gains.




+1, pixel is right and I have done this myself too.

Oh, bye the way, welcome to the forum asheam.


----------



## asheam (9 February 2015)

Thanks guys, I've been joined up for a while but never posted!

Thanks for the quick responses.


----------

